# My expreience with Damplifier Pro



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

*My experience with Damplifier Pro*

(wish I could fix the typo in the title) :blush:

I was very excited to have won a bulk pack of Damplifier Pro from Ant's giveaway since I was just starting an install on my 2005 Dodge Neon SXT. 
I found Second Skin's website to be very professional looking and easy to navigate. Ordering was very easy and it took two days to get here (Las Vegas) from Arizona. 

I proceeded to strip the interior out of the Neon:











Peeling back the carpet, I applied One layer of Damplifier Pro to the floor, wheel well, and as high on the firewall as I could reach. The prospect of tearing apart the whole dash to do the entire firewall didn't appeal to me. Maybe I will be motivated to do that at a later time. I also applied a layer to the back seat area. 



















After that I moved onto the doors, putting about 2 layers of Damplifier Pro on the outer door metal and 1 1/2 on the inner metal, as well as a couple layers of Overkill behind the speaker area. 



















One thing to note: Once this stuff is applied, it is a pain in the ass to get it off cleanly. Don't get me wrong, this is a VERY good thing, but when I covered one of the access panels in the door metal with some hardboard, I found that the door panel needed that hole for the storage "pocket" to go into, and as you can see by the picture, the Damplifier didn't want to let go when I removed it. 











As a frame of reference, the only sound deadening product that I have used prior to this review is Raammat BXT in my 2005 Chevy Trailblazer. Those of you that have used Raammat, know that it comes a roll. Second Skin choosing to ship their Damplifier in flat sheets is a much more install friendly way. Raammat being rolled up, along with the messiness that accompanies the product in general (more on that later), is definiately more difficult to install. With Damplifier, you just take a sheet, decide how big of a peice you need, and take a utility knife and cut it to size. From that point, you peel off the paper backing and apply it to the area. Damplifier Pro is Very thick so you really have to work the deadener into all of the nooks and uneven ridges. 
Using Damplifier, I found that it made virtually no mess or left any sticky residue unlike Raaamat. When I finished deadening my Trailblazer, I had ruined a pair of shorts and a T-shirt. No problems at all with Second Skin's products. 

Admittedly, a Trailblazer is a much quieter vehicle than a Dodge Neon. It would probably take me hundreds more dollars worth of deadening products (that I am unwilling to spend) to reach the diminished levels of road and engine noise in my Neon that the Chevy has. That being said, I have noticed a quieter ride after my install.

All in all I am very pleased with Damplifier Pro. Is it expensive? Yes. Is it worth the cost? That is up for debate. Raammat, while being less expensive, is more difficult to install, makes a mess and will require more layers to get the same effectiveness. So in the end like most things, you get what you pay for, and part of that price pays for convenience.

Thanks!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet


----------



## nathan225566 (Mar 24, 2011)

How much did you need? You did everything in your car im assuming so did you buy 80sq/ft or did you need mroe?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Strong bump


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I put 70 square feet of damp pro from the front of my seats forward. Thats in a 98 Neon RT. However, I am running a lot of power to floor mounted kicks, and have the entire dash out, and am going into overkill mode because of the power I'll be running. That said, it would take 40 square feet just for the doors, if your were running any serious power to them.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

nathan225566 said:


> How much did you need? You did everything in your car im assuming so did you buy 80sq/ft or did you need mroe?


You, sir, have just bumped an incredibly old thread. I assume you're trying to figure out how much you need. Are you trying to kill rattles or reduce road noise? You'll find MLV like Second Skin's Luxury Liner a much better product for killing road noise. CLD should NOT be applied to every exposed piece of metal on the car - that is a waste of money and only makes your car heavier than it needs to be. CLD is for rattles. MLV is for noise. Use a lot of CLD on your doors, rear deck, trunk lid, etc. Everywhere else, apply only as required.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Also depends on your system power levels and how your speakers are mounted. My floor vibrates noticeably with 1 layer of cld. Still does it with 2 layers. Doesnt do it with 3.


----------



## nathan225566 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yea im thinking about doing doors and trunk and its for vibrations. Im running a xd600/1 jl audio to a kicker l5. In my neon the rear view mirror also vibrates to the point i hear rattling every time my speaker hits. The rear spoiler also vibrates and just kills the quality of sound but aside from that i dont care too much about road noise. If i find that the damper pro doesnt do the trick then maybe i will add something to kill road noise. But yea my overall question was how much do i need in order to succesfully kill 90% of the vibrations.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

For that, I would focus on the trunk first, and then the doors. You shouldnt need as much as im using, but like I said, im going for completely dead, absolutely not a single rattle, with a lot of power. I would do 20 in the trunk, 20 in the doors, and see how it does.


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

DIYMA said:


> Strong bump


Awesome! I haven't laughed that hard in a while. Thanks


----------

